# March 20th 2015, partial eclipse of the sun



## Brian G Turner (Feb 26, 2015)

On March 20th of this year we'll experience a partial eclipse over Britain, with those in the north getting the fullest experience - though you'd need to be in the Faroe Islands for a total eclipse.

Something to look forward to - especially as Britain won't experience a solar eclipse again until 2090.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/sci...ill-plunge-Britain-into-morning-twilight.html
http://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/SEgoogle/SEgoogle2001/SE2015Mar20Tgoogle.html
http://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/solar/2015-march-20


----------



## thaddeus6th (Feb 26, 2015)

I remember the one we had about a decade and a half ago. I was on holiday with the parents on Anglesey. It was quite eerie.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Feb 26, 2015)

I was in deepest, darkest Cornwall (St Austell) for the 1999 eclipse, it was an amazing experience. The fact that it was quite cloudy made it even more so, since approaching totality you could actually see the shadow closing. Somewhere, I've got the photos - I'll try to find them and link to them here.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Feb 27, 2015)

Above St Austell:





People gather:
http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii152/stevepalmer62/StAustell1_zpskpjbiwsc.jpg']
http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii152/stevepalmer62/StAustell2_zpso5xouda8.jpg']
	


It was dark:
http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii152/stevepalmer62/StAustell2_zpso5xouda8.jpg']
http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii152/stevepalmer62/StAustell3_zpsuvsocjwx.jpg']
	


Eclipse 1:
http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii152/stevepalmer62/StAustell3_zpsuvsocjwx.jpg']
http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii152/stevepalmer62/Eclipse1_zpssecgj6ar.jpg']
	


Eclipse 2:
http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii152/stevepalmer62/Eclipse1_zpssecgj6ar.jpg']
http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii152/stevepalmer62/Eclipse2_zpsvxeu2cp0.jpg']
	


Eclipse 3:
http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii152/stevepalmer62/Eclipse2_zpsvxeu2cp0.jpg']
http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii152/stevepalmer62/Eclipse3_zps7i37do7i.jpg']


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 17, 2015)

Don't forget the eclipse this week.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Mar 17, 2015)

Apparently, it's going to be about 94% where I am. If it's not cloudy, we'll be watching.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 20, 2015)

Boo - it's cloudy here, and slightly damp. Unless it clears soon, looks like we'll not see much of the eclipse at all.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Mar 20, 2015)

It was forecast to be cloudy here, but actually there are some good breaks. We have a chance. Fingers crossed. I'll some pics if I can see it.


----------



## farntfar (Mar 20, 2015)

Completely overcast and drizzly here. Not much hope for change, but we were only going to get 65% anyway.

I saw the 100% one here in 1999 on the banks of the Rhone though which was very impressive.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Mar 20, 2015)

Are you getting anything Brian? Is it worth me trying to go West a bit?  Because here it is colour block grey.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 20, 2015)

Seems to be mostly smog/fog here at the mo.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Mar 20, 2015)

View here at the moment


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 20, 2015)

AnyaKimlin said:


> Are you getting anything Brian? Is it worth me trying to go West a bit?  Because here it is colour block grey.



I can see breaks of sunlight to the north, on the hills of Sutherland. If that holds, then anyone north of Helmsdale might have a chance to see it. Every other direction I look is cloud and drizzly haze.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Mar 20, 2015)

Brian Turner said:


> I can see breaks of sunlight to the north, on the hills of Sutherland. If that holds, then anyone north of Helmsdale might have a chance to see it. Every other direction I look is cloud and drizzly haze.



We're getting some breaks in Kinloss right now but not enough to see anything I only asked because they were in your direction.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Mar 20, 2015)

ooh update we have blue skies appearing and it's going your way Brian


----------



## HareBrain (Mar 20, 2015)

This is why the south-east is the economic powerhouse of Britain -- we've engineered a covering of impenetrable grey gloom so we won't be distracted from our work by such frivolity.


----------



## farntfar (Mar 20, 2015)

It's much the same here in France, HareBrain.
Although here it's only so we don't get distracted from our game of boules.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm standing on a beach in bright sunlight - there will be pics when I get home.  95 per cent here. Should be good.
Now back to work, slackers.


----------



## HareBrain (Mar 20, 2015)

I am working, damned hard.

(This reply sent by my automatic messaging service.)

I can't tell any difference so far.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Mar 20, 2015)

Extremely foggy, drizzle, grey, overcast all at once.
Getting dimmer


----------



## Mouse (Mar 20, 2015)

Tis proper dimpsey here, but it's foggy so I can't actually see the sun at all. I'm in the office but my desk is right next to the window so hopefully if there's a break I'll see something.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Mar 20, 2015)

Chased off the beach by high tide. No obvious change here but seabirds started roosting ten mins ago. Still good view.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Mar 20, 2015)

Oiooh starting!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 20, 2015)

AnyaKimlin said:


> ooh update we have blue skies appearing and it's going your way Brian



We've got thick cloud blowing in from the west, threatening a light rain.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 20, 2015)

Well, they've turned the lights on in the pit (that's the office next door) and they _never_ turn the lights on in there so it must be dark. Can't see the sky at all though.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Mar 20, 2015)

Overcast here, alas.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Mar 20, 2015)

Brian Turner said:


> We've got thick cloud blowing in from the west, threatening a light rain.


Us too but it is going very dark.  BBC said Moray has good visibility and was one of the best places to see it.  I'm wondering where.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 20, 2015)

Was that it? It's light again here now. Still foggy. Rubbish.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 20, 2015)

It got a bit dark here, as though a thunderstorm was approaching. Starting to lighten up already, and still no sight of the sun.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Mar 20, 2015)

For those disappointed - I had the sun the whole time and at nipping could I see the moon eclipsing it. It got darker but no eclipse ie the moon crossing the sun. You all missed nowt. For evidence I'll post pics in a while....


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Mar 20, 2015)

Actually we got this weird fab light over the hill at the back (Califer Hill) - it wouldn't photograph but was worth missing the eclipse for.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 20, 2015)

Got a brief flash of the sun at 10pm - put my viewing glass one, and saw about 25% of the sun covered. 

So, got to see something, but a shame my family didn't.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Mar 20, 2015)

Well, here is a photo 9.30 directly at the sun, at the height of the eclipse allegedly. Um.... Is is just me or is that a lovely full sun?


----------



## HareBrain (Mar 20, 2015)

It was all faked! A conspiracy to divert our attention to the sky while They were doing stuff on the ground!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Mar 20, 2015)

Down in the South West so we had a good 90% view. It was cloudy so it wasn't looking too promising, but then it thinned out to the perfect thickness that let you look directly at the sun and see the shape beautifully.

Images to be put in in a couple of minutes.

This was at 8:45 on the way in.






And these on the way out.











Just took with my mobile with a couple of adjustments to the settings.


----------



## farntfar (Mar 20, 2015)

What I worry about is which government is supplying us with all these conspiracy theories.



We caught this shining through our grey cloud for a minute or two.

[GALLERY=media, 1534]eclippse by farntfar posted Mar 20, 2015 at 1:00 PM[/GALLERY]

I reckon the cloud made it more easy to see.
Not long after the cloud thickened up again and there was nothing.



PS. It looks like a fake to me.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Mar 20, 2015)

HareBrain said:


> It was all faked! A conspiracy to divert our attention to the sky while They were doing stuff on the ground!



Which will explain why near an airbase we saw nowt - they wanted our attention on the ground!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Mar 20, 2015)

Tis like the dress. We all saw it differently.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Mar 20, 2015)

It was green - it was green.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Mar 20, 2015)

Grey


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Mar 20, 2015)

How many shades?


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Mar 20, 2015)

42 in Hex = 66 in decimal.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 20, 2015)

Just read that the south west was supposed to have one of the better views. Maybe Hoops did in Exeter but I saw 0% of an eclipse. I want a refund.


----------



## Hex (Mar 21, 2015)

It was amazing in Edinburgh. Absolutely beautiful.


----------

